# Cad-How would you



## arizona1 (Feb 3, 2010)

How would you code Coronary Artery Disease, status post PTCA?


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 3, 2010)

Was the PTCA performed in a native coronary artery? If so, the CAD would be 414.01 and the s/p PTCA would be V45.82.

You would use 414.00 if your documentation shows that the patient has CAD but the documentation doesn't specify the location of the obstruction. An example would be a patient having had bypass surgery and the doctor says the patient currently has CAD. When the physician doesn't specify and you have documentation that the patient has more than just native arteries, I use 414.00.

I use 414.01 when the patient has CAD and there is no documented history of a prior CABG. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

